# pompey tugs



## silveral (Feb 8, 2015)

hi all,looking for any info on my wife's grandfather thomas tiller,(snowy)
born 1910 so from 1925 on, was on the tug boats, did a spell on hms grappler, he may have used the name henry tiller, we are not sure 
any info welcome, thanks alan.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Alan,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your research.

Hawkey01


----------

